# Government Bonds - how to minimise cost to buy?



## Galway quest (15 Sep 2008)

Does anyone have any information of how to buy (Irish) Government / Treasury Bonds at a low cost? Have been quoted a % cost from a stockbroker which is v. high. Perhaps someone knows of a way to buy at a flat fee which may work out cheaper?


----------



## Labguy (25 Sep 2008)

I investigated this a while back.   It seems to be only possible by paying  a broker ridiculous fees for doing next to nothing.   I believe in the UK you can buy their bonds at the local Post Office counter.

Anyone know why it's not possible here?


----------



## long_boy (23 Sep 2010)

Has anyone gotten any more ideas on this since this thread was last visited 2 years ago? Now that irish Government bonds are paying high rates it seems an attractive investment


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2010)

You should consider buyin these bonds through a managed fund with no initial or exit charges. 

*tax*
Income from bonds is subject to income tax at your marginal rate. 
However, capital gains on bonds is are exempt from CGT.

The entire gains on a manged fund is subject to Exit tax. 

*Initial charges and exit charges
*Should be zero on managed funds - 
What are you being quoted by stockbrokers? 

*Annual managment charges 
*1% on management funds
zero on direct holding of bonds.


----------

